# Themed Rooms for Halloween party!



## hallowsivy (Sep 20, 2013)

Hello! 

I am getting ready for our 2nd annual Halloween party!
Last year was a big success and everyone is excited to return.

We like to do each room a different theme. I want to do everything different than last year so I am looking for suggestions. I will post what ideas I have so far as well. Any suggestions would be appreciated!! Also I really want to DIY as much as possible, so any cheap, easy solutions would be awesome too! Hopefully what we did last year will help someone else with ideas also.

Last year, the themes we did:

1. GARAGE: Glow in the dark - Glow sticks, glow necklaces and bracelets, black lights, glow in the dark beer pong, Cut glow sticks and splattered the glow stuff, glow in the dark chalk drawing, glow painted objects, etc.

2. LIVING/DINING: Haunted mansion - Scary portraits, room setting wallpaper stuff (store bought), flameless candles, platters, candlesticks, frames etc from the thrift store, Classic scary movies on the TV constantly playing, black roses

3. KITCHEN: Crime Scene - body outline, blood splatters all over, caution tape, blood footprints

4. FRONT YARD: Graveyard - fog machine, stobe light, tombstones made from cardboard and styrofoam, spooky music/ sounds, arm coming out of ground

5. BACKYARD: Tiki/voodoo/witch doctor - Shrunken heads hanging, GIANT skull on a pedesatal, dug holes put pie tin with dry ice in them randomly around yard, grass skirt on table, bones, tiki lights, more flameless candles

6. Bathroom had red light bulb and a zombie graphic on the toilet that looked like he was being flushed.


THIS year some of my ideas I've been throwing around are:

1. HELL - red rope lighting and lightbulbs changed out, blood, screaming sounds, gory torture props etc
2, Insane Asylum and/or poltergeist (I have an old tube TV I want to use plus my flat screen and have them both with just static and white noise on so something with that
3. CarnEVIL - Scary clowns/carnival/circus stuff
4. Jack the ripper, old london fog, graveyard kind of thing
5. Mad Science/ scary experiments lab
6. Slaughterhouse/ Cannibalism
7. Shadow people/ forest shadows (?)
8. Malice in Wonderland / haunted fairy tales

I'm trying to narrow down and elaborate on these and also think of more.  It's already September 20th, I can't believe it!


----------



## seattlerags (Aug 15, 2013)

You could do one room based on the old monster movies with giant ants/bees/etc. Make a big honeycomb on the wall with paper and some really big bugs. Or maybe Attack of the Killer Tomatoes theme with plant vines and big tomatoes.

I have a question about your glow room last year. I read about breaking open glow sticks and dripping them on your front stairs so they glow, but wanted to know if this makes a mess and/or cleans up. My husband already thinks I'm over the top with Halloween, so I don't want to make a big mess that I can't clean up on the front stairs  Thanks!


----------



## hallowsivy (Sep 20, 2013)

Hi,

Thanks for the suggestions! I love the ideas but at the same time I don't know if I have the energy or resources to really pull it off. I'm already thinking about possibly doing giant paper mache mushrooms for the Malice in Wonderland/fairy tale theme and the task is daunting! LOL Maybe I can spin off of that idea though and do like cut outs or posters instead of actual sculptural stuff...hmmm... you got me thinking! 

As for the glow in the dark question, it disappears. It disappears fast - like 10 - 20 minutes tops is how long it really glows. We were constantly splattering it but then got tired of it after a while and just settled for people wearing the glow gear. Are you referring to your stoop outside or staircase inside? I am afraid to give you a definite answer not knowing what material you are working with. We did it in the unfinished garage, mostly on the concrete floor. As far as staining goes, the more saturated colors like red stain a tiny bit, like you have to get really close to see anything and then the dots wear off after people stepping on the ground, the lighter colors like yellow and green, you cannot see at all. We didn't even try to clean like with soap and water but it would probably easily come off. The main thing is though if you are using a cracked open glow stick, it is not going to last long enough through the night to be worth it, maybe some higher grade glow paint could work though. Hope this helped!


----------



## seattlerags (Aug 15, 2013)

hallowsivy said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions! I love the ideas but at the same time I don't know if I have the energy or resources to really pull it off. I'm already thinking about possibly doing giant paper mache mushrooms for the Malice in Wonderland/fairy tale theme and the task is daunting! LOL Maybe I can spin off of that idea though and do like cut outs or posters instead of actual sculptural stuff...hmmm... you got me thinking!
> 
> As for the glow in the dark question, it disappears. It disappears fast - like 10 - 20 minutes tops is how long it really glows. We were constantly splattering it but then got tired of it after a while and just settled for people wearing the glow gear. Are you referring to your stoop outside or staircase inside? I am afraid to give you a definite answer not knowing what material you are working with. We did it in the unfinished garage, mostly on the concrete floor. As far as staining goes, the more saturated colors like red stain a tiny bit, like you have to get really close to see anything and then the dots wear off after people stepping on the ground, the lighter colors like yellow and green, you cannot see at all. We didn't even try to clean like with soap and water but it would probably easily come off. The main thing is though if you are using a cracked open glow stick, it is not going to last long enough through the night to be worth it, maybe some higher grade glow paint could work though. Hope this helped!


That helps a lot, thanks! It is for the front stoop, which is concrete, so that would be fine. Good to know though that it doesn't last. It's probably not worth the effort. We are using blue lights outside this year (last year was green) and they will make the whole area pretty eerie already, so that will probably be enough. Good luck with your party!


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Wow, your list of rooms sounds exhausting!

I like to stick to a particular theme for the entire house. This year it's Universal monsters so we have rooms for Dracula, Frankenstein, Mummy, etc. http://www.halloweenforum.com/party...s/127524-classic-universal-monster-party.html

Some ideas: 80's scary movies (Freddie, Jason, Michael Myers, Chucky), Stephen King movies, CarnEvil (Midway, freak show, clown room, gypsy tarot reading)


----------



## psox16 (Jun 6, 2009)

I've always wanted to do a Dexter themed room, with cellophane all over everything, his tools sitting out, just waiting for the victim. I think it would be easy and creepy.


----------

